
Why Blind People Are Better at Math - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/why-blind-people-are-better-at-math
======
Tycho
Someone once told me about a maths student in grad school who said they
couldn't really visualise 3D shapes. Like they could tell you what the
definition of a cube was but they couldn't picture one.

Their field of research was something like algebraic geometry.

